# Aim For Peace, But Be Prepared For War



## MJS (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.correctionsone.com/corre...882991-Aim-for-peace-but-be-prepared-for-war/

Saw this article on FB, and thought that it was pretty interesting.  I wanted to post it here for everyone.  Enjoy.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 22, 2010)

"Igitur qui desiderat pacem, praeparet bellum" or it can be "Si vis pacem, para bellum".

To simply prepare for war might well provoke a war depending on just how much preparation you do .vs. your opponent.

But better yet, as B. H. Lindel Hart said, "If you want peace, understand how to wage war." That does not mean you have to drape yourself with guns and bombs and knives, but to train and understand how to wage war, especially unconventional warfare. 

For you see, Scientia est potentia.

Deaf


----------



## Draven (Mar 23, 2010)

The idea is sound but they way he explains it has some of the same points I made in the self-definition thread, but then he goes back creating the issues &, it seemed a bit like he was trying to see other peoples stuff lol...



Deaf Smith said:


> To simply prepare for war might well provoke a war depending on just how much preparation you do .vs. your opponent.


 
I can't say I agree with that; no predator wants to go after the stronger prey they want to weaker members of the herd. Social Violence and Criminal Violence are very different in the case of social violence sometimes de-escalation is better, but in the case of criminal violence force is deterant. Even in social violence some people are less likely to asscert themselves against against someone stronger.


----------



## MJS (Mar 23, 2010)

Draven said:


> I can't say I agree with that; no predator wants to go after the stronger prey they want to weaker members of the herd. Social Violence and Criminal Violence are very different in the case of social violence sometimes de-escalation is better, but in the case of criminal violence force is deterant. Even in social violence some people are less likely to asscert themselves against against someone stronger.


 
Hmm...isnt this exactly what I said in one of those threads as well, and you disagreed with the mindset that, who was it, Grossman, was trying to get across?  Stronger, IMO, doesnt always have to be physical strength, but of course thats a nice plus, but simply a stronger mind and the way you conduct yourself.


----------



## Draven (Mar 23, 2010)

MJS said:


> Hmm...isnt this exactly what I said in one of those threads as well, and you disagreed with the mindset that, who was it, Grossman, was trying to get across? Stronger, IMO, doesnt always have to be physical strength, but of course thats a nice plus, but simply a stronger mind and the way you conduct yourself.


 
Yes, I did & still do disagree with Grossman because Grossman doesn't explain the shadow/negative side. George Thompson did actually go into explaining the negative aspects as well, though he used different terms. In fact his arguement was similar to my own in that respect.

Well in my immensely practical sense of thinking, I agree with you 110% on strength, however I'd like to add that everything needs to be built up just like a muscle. Self-discipline, intellect, awareness and so on need to be taught how to be directed & applied just like a physical strike.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 23, 2010)

Draven,

If you live by a neighbor who strings barbed wire around their house, is seen toting rifles while walking, is always with a big knife on their hips, well are they just wishing peace or are they going nuts?

See that's the point. You have to strike a balance between being armed and being alarming.

And while I pack heat alot here in Texas, and I practice H2H quite a bit, I keep it low key.

Deaf


----------



## Draven (Mar 23, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Draven,
> 
> If you live by a neighbor who strings barbed wire around their house, is seen toting rifles while walking, is always with a big knife on their hips, well are they just wishing peace or are they going nuts?


 
Well I might say both; as peace is not realistic to human nature, or they be trying to keep animals in their yard & do a lot of hunting. Its all in how the observer interpets the information. Even though there is a perfectly explainable explaination within context; individual beliefs and experiences can limit their prospective of what they see. I'm sure someone raised in city were handguns are illegal or "strictly controlled" would alarmed seeing "billy-bob walk around a BP with a pistol on his belt on his way to the fishing hole." By contrast "billy-bob" seeing a teenager using urban slang and dressed in hip hop style might be alarmed because they were taught thats "gang activity."

Who cares if someone is carrying a weapon openly; thats their right, & as long as said person isn't threating me with it I don't care. Preparation does not mean; harass, threaten & bully. Wishing for Peace is a call to being tactful & Prepping for war is call to be tactical. I think its less a matter of what one's does to prepare for war and more on what one does to wish for peace.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone that looks at life through rose colored glasses are only fooling themselves.  "Re: Aim For Peace, But Be Prepared For War". These are great words to live by.


----------



## Spork3245 (Mar 24, 2010)

Imi Lichtenfeld (creator of Krav Maga) used to say that he wished everyone in the world would one day know effective self-defense systems (which is why he made Krav Maga so "simplistic"), this way no one would have to be worried about being assualted,, mugged, raped, etc; "So that one may walk in peace". I believe Bruce Lee had the same basic philosophy when he created Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Mar 24, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Anyone that looks at life through rose colored glasses are only fooling themselves. "Re: Aim For Peace, But Be Prepared For War". These are great words to live by.


 
 Sis Vis Pacem, Para Bellum is our motto.

 I train to kill so that I may live. I sharpen myself so that I can cut through what comes my way if it is negative.
 Or to go Josey Whales on you all....

 "You know my words of life are true because my words of death are true." "I'm saying men can live together in peice and don't have to kill each other."

 I allways loved that scene because he was right. He and the Chief could either go to war, and both may die as well as lose loved ones or they can live in peice and be helpfulll to each other.

 The Cheif made the pact withhim because he respected Whales as a Warrior and a man and because he could see that this was a serious and hard man he was willing to take his peice offering.

 We get into hardcore conversations here, we touch on dark subjects so our post can tend to make us look out of balance but I know that I take a hard line because I know that their are soft, good things about myself that I refuse to let anyone alter.
 Basically I am a nicer guy in real life than here but I am a nice guy because I can be the evilist, most dangerous thing in the room.


----------



## BLACK LION (Mar 25, 2010)

#1 violence is voilence... no matter how you wrap it.  

Se vis pacem parabellum is a mantra I use often when people as me why I am the way I am.  
People confuse being righteious and just with being a pushover that lays in front of tanks rather than blowing them to bits.  
The warrior path is a peaceful one in that it is thier calling to preserve life and maintain a balance of such...Its a sacrifice in that a warrior will give his life so that many can continue to enjoy thiers.  
A warrior has hope that life will be good for all that deserve it but knows that life is not so good becuase there are those that dont deserve life at all....In that he devotes his life to the faith and hope that goodness will prevail and sharpens his skill in that which he does best to ensure as long as he breathes those that deserve to live will and those that dont...wont.


----------

